# The puppies aged 6 weeks and one day



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Ace








its a hard life being a puppy








Dante








Ziva








Elijah and Bailey








LUNCH MMMM
AND JUST A FEW OF THE CHICKENS WHO THINK THERE HONAURAY BORDER COLLIES








winnie








elsie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are very very cute, lovely pictures, thanks for sharing._


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww still love little 1 with patch over 1 eye :thumbup: all adorable tho :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! babies :thumbup::thumbup: my Mums called Winnie :lol::lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

They're looking great hun! I really like the look of Elijah (I think - it's the one sitting next to the puppy with one patch over his eye).

Which one are you keeping?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely photo's,they all look so cute.*


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> They're looking great hun! I really like the look of Elijah (I think - it's the one sitting next to the puppy with one patch over his eye).
> 
> Which one are you keeping?


Hi Val Elijah is the white faced boy , and Bailey is the classical marked one , at the moment am running two on male called Ethan and the bitch Ziva


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ziva really puts me in mind of Leoti :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Ziva really puts me in mind of Leoti :thumbup:


LOL Ziva the Diva is a real madam she keeps big brother Bruce in order


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ziva the Diva!!!! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOVE ELIJAH:eek6:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have seriously fallen in love with bailey he is gourgeous


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I soo want a collie pup but not yet. Elijah :001_wub:


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

leoti said:


> Ace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so adorable e
ven the chickens


----------

